# 2 Monitor System 60/120Hz



## Nemesis_AS (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community und Monitor-Spezialisten

Ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen (zweiten) Monitor mit 120Hz zuzulegen und diesen, neben meinem vorhanden 60Hz Monitor, hauptsächlich zum spielen zu verwenden.

Zur Auswahl des neuen sind, bis jetzt, folgende in der engeren Auswahl:

Samsung Syncmaster S23A700D
oder
BenQ XL2410T

3D sollte nur ein zusätzliches Gimmik und nicht zwingend notwendig sein. Und auch kein NVIDIA Vision, weil ich eine Radeon HD6970 mein Eigen nenne. (komplettes System folgt am Ende der Meldung)

Bin auch sehr dankbar für weitere Monitor Empfehlungen eurerseits!
Budget sollte so bei 250-350€ liegen.

Auf dem alten Samsung Syncmaster P2370 soll dann nur der Desktop, sowie Ts3 usw. angezeigt werden und die Möglichkeit bestehen, auch auf andere Programme während des spielens zuzugreifen.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage, da ich im Bezug auf Multi-Monitoring absolutes Neuland betrete!

Da der neue Monitor 120Hz unterstützen soll, ja aber "gleichzeitig" mit dem alten 60Hz Monitor laufen soll, wollte ich gerne wissen ob das überhaupt so funktioniert? Kann die GraKa pro Ausgang ein anderes Hz Signal ausgeben? Oder wird der 120Hz Monitor auf 60Hz runter gestellt, bzw. der 60Hz Monitor zeigt dann erst gar kein Bild? Bin zu diesem Thema auch sonst nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Aktuelles System

Mainboard: Asus M3A
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9500 @4x2,2 GHz 
RAM: DDR2 2x2Gb Kingston Value 2x1Gb Corsair Value
Grafik: Sapphire Radeon HD6970
Case: CoolerMaster HAF932 Advanced
Netzteil: SuperFlower SF700P14XE Golden Green 

(Nicht nach dem 700W Netzteil fragen, hab das in Bezug auf den PCGH Test gekauft in Gedanken, das Prozessor, Board eh bald fällig sind und die GraKa sich vielleicht irgendwann ne Schwester wünscht )
Wäre für eure Hilfe und Tips dankbar.

MfG Nemesis


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Januar 2012)

meine gtx480 kann meinen acer gd245hqbid mit 120hz und den hp2408w direkt daneben mit 60hz ansteuern, kein problem, denke das sollte mit ati auch funktionieren


----------



## Nemesis_AS (20. Januar 2012)

Das klingt ja schon mal gut Danke

Aber wie gesagt, mehr als ein Monitor ist für mich absolut neu, die letzten 10 Jahre hat auch immer einer gereicht.
Wie sieht das mit Einstellungen aus? Bezüglich 1./2. Monitor? Anschlüsse: Einer Display Port der andere DVI-D? Zeigen dann eigentlich beide Monitore zu Beginn (Windows Start) den gleichen Desktop und startet ein Programm dann immer auf dem Monitor, auf dem ich es angeklickt hab?

Sorry, ich glaub ich stell hier die absoluten Anfänger Fragen Wenn es im Endeffekt alles doch selbsterklärend sein sollte, entschuldige ich mich gleich noch einmal.

Vielleicht würde mir ja noch jemand mit nem lehrreichen Link zu nem HowTo oder ähnlichem aushelfen

Und noch ein paar Tips/Vorschläge zu den neuen Monitoren oder ein AMEN zu den von mir gewählten.

MfG


----------



## Mosed (20. Januar 2012)

Beim Booten ist nur ein Monitor aktiv. Waren beide Monitore beim herunterfahren aktiv sind auch beide wieder beim hochfahren von Windows aktiv.
Was der zweite Monitor anzeigt hängt von der Einstellung ab. Entweder geclont (also das gleiche) oder zweiter Desktop. 

Ein Programm startet immer auf dem Desktop, auf dem es das letzte Mal beendet wurde - das ist auch wichtig, wenn man mal den zweiten Monitor abschaltet - dann sieht man das Programm nämlich nicht (unter Win 7 gibt es aber eine Tastenkombination zum verschieben, soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Nemesis_AS (20. Januar 2012)

Wow, klingt kompliziert und doch einleuchtend!

Danke schon mal. Muss mich dann mal intensiver damit befassen, wenn es soweit ist.

Meine primäre frage war ja auch eigentlich ob 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Hz Zahlen harmonieren und die GraKa die Signale auch entsprechend Monitorspezifisch ausgibt. Oder ob es da vielleicht Probleme gäbe?

Sind die beiden von mir genannten Monitore denn ok, wenn ja, welcher von beiden ist denn eher zu empfehlen?
Oder gibt's da noch Bessere im 120Hz Bereich und bis 24" Grösse?

Ich tendiere ja eher zum Samsung, auch weil der optisch zu dem alten passen würde. Dies ist allerdings kein Kaufkriterium.

MfG


----------



## Mosed (20. Januar 2012)

So, ich habe auch mal nen Test gemacht:

Monitor 1 mit 60 Hz, Monitor 2 (mit anderer Auflösung) auf 75 Hz. Unterschiedliche Frequenzen funktionieren also auch mit ner AMD Radeon HD 6950


----------



## Nemesis_AS (20. Januar 2012)

Ok, super vielen Dank!

Dann weiß ich da schon mal Bescheid, das ich ruhig einen 120Hz nehmen kann.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für einen entscheiden, oder dabei auch noch geholfen bekommen


----------

